

How is critical 'life or death' software tested? - williamhpark
http://motherboard.vice.com/read/how-is-critical-life-or-death-software-tested

======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9640086](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9640086)

